# Website Help



## ffmedic245 (Feb 19, 2012)

I have been looking at setting up a website.  I had looked into bludomain but after reading the reviews I don't think I would want to use them.  I am looking for a hosting site close to the same.  I also have made my own site in photshop as a template, but have not made it into dreamweaver or flash with it.  If I build my own site I would like to put a clients section on it where each client uses a user name and password to sign in to see their pictures.  Can anybody give any ideas or help.  Thanks.


----------



## graecyn (Feb 21, 2012)

I use Hostgator for all of my hosting.

As far as functionality of the site, or building it yourself - it really depends on your experience. Plug-and-play templates can often be bought for between $60 and $150, but functionality (such as offering your clients a username and password to sign in and see pictures) is trickier and often requires a developer or custom script and database. Not to mention, you'll need at least a little knowledge in either HTML or Flash (whichever you intend to use) to make changes to the site yourself with our without a plug-and-play template.


----------

